# Lego Cube Spinner Demo



## Michael Womack (Nov 13, 2011)

here somthing i made


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool little machine. Reminds me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kIBvAnLevo


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 13, 2011)

mdolszak said:


> Cool little machine. Reminds me of this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kIBvAnLevo


 
yep seen it also this one


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice! I tried making one of those a while ago, but I could never get the size quite right.


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 13, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> yep seen it also this one


Haha that kind of defeats the purpose, though, since you could just use your hands.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 13, 2011)

asportking said:


> Nice! I tried making one of those a while ago, but I could never get the size quite right.


 
try try again



mdolszak said:


> Haha that kind of defeats the purpose, though, since you could just use your hands.


 
ya add a lego motor to it


----------

